# Irish Craic Classic 2014 Ideas



## smange (Dec 27, 2013)

After 3 years of organising this and doing a great job, Brendy has been grounded by his missus and has passed on the organising 

So I've been handed the reigns and for a laugh have asked palindromic-bob to help :rofl: 

So the question is who fancies another weekend of golf and craic somewhere on the island and where and when would you like it?

We have went to Ballyliffin for 3 years and I have no qualms about it being there again if that's what everyone wants as they do us a great deal and the courses are first class.

But I think it would be good to head somewhere different this year and also somewhere more accessible to more people. So for a couple of weeks I'm gonna leave this open and get peoples thoughts and ideas and anyone with any contacts who can help us get a great deal somewhere decent please feel free to ask them.

So suggestions of where and when please and we will try to go with the majority and get something booked and confirmed before the end of January which would also give any guys from over the water who fancy a trip over plenty of time to get travel over sorted.

As Bob is involved it may just end up as a magic mystery tour so really not an event to miss as absolutely anything can happen when he is around.


----------



## LanDog (Dec 27, 2013)

I know I bailed last year, but if I'm back from university in time I'd be well up for it this year, wherever! Name any course in the country bar Newtonstewart and I'll play it! 

I won't know until after January though for when I'm finished exams and such. 

As for Bob, he's well capable of finding his way. Although it is lucky that he lives around the corner (literally around the corner!) from the Omagh course. And he finds himself almost every time, I'm sure!


----------



## Captainron (Dec 27, 2013)

What are the criteria for this expedition?

Approximate cost for golf and accommodation?
Are you wanting to travel a short distance between courses?
Do you want a links course?

Royal County Down
Portmarnock or St Annes/Royal Dublin
The European
Portrush

These might be a bit on the pricey side though?


----------



## brendy (Dec 27, 2013)

We're looking for peoples actual requests, we are well aware of what courses are here!! haha. 
Stevie and Bob (could be a real experience!!) are looking after it but this will be the 4th year doing it.

Yourgolftravel (tell em Big D sent you) have quite a lot of decent deals covering the K club, Druids, Carton House etc covering 1 night 2 rnds for the 90-140 quid mark.


I think the courses around Dublin would be a great shout this year. Portmarnock etc maybe even a trip down to Druids Glen but keeping commute distance between hotel/courses to a minimum. Ballyliffin had us spoiled with this regard as the hotel, pubs and courses were all within a couple of miles, travel to the hotel was a pain if you are not from Donegal but once you are there, you can pretty much park the car up for the weekend.



Captainron said:



			What are the criteria for this expedition?

Approximate cost for golf and accommodation?
Are you wanting to travel a short distance between courses?
Do you want a links course?

Royal County Down
Portmarnock or St Annes/Royal Dublin
The European
Portrush

These might be a bit on the pricey side though?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2013)

Is this open to the rowdy bunch across the Irish Sea ?


----------



## brendy (Dec 27, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is this open to the rowdy bunch across the Irish Sea ? 

Click to expand...

Yes, though you might get your eyes opened! Guinness is drank like water over here, none of your bitter muck.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 27, 2013)

brendy said:



			Yes, though you might get your eyes opened! Guinness is drank like water over here, none of your bitter muck. 

Click to expand...

My mothers family all from Belfast and Bangor and my OH family are from Tullamore Offaly so I'm over there quite a lot  enjoy the Guinness.

Will certainly be interested in this :thup:


----------



## smange (Dec 27, 2013)

brendy said:



			We're looking for peoples actual requests, we are well aware of what courses are here!! haha. 
Stevie and Bob (could be a real experience!!) are looking after it but this will be the 4th year doing it.

Yourgolftravel (tell em Big D sent you) have quite a lot of decent deals covering the K club, Druids, Carton House etc covering 1 night 2 rnds for the 90-140 quid mark.


I think the courses around Dublin would be a great shout this year. Portmarnock etc maybe even a trip down to Druids Glen but keeping commute distance between hotel/courses to a minimum. Ballyliffin had us spoiled with this regard as the hotel, pubs and courses were all within a couple of miles, travel to the hotel was a pain if you are not from Donegal but once you are there, you can pretty much park the car up for the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Tell them Big D sent you.....lol

Aye I've been looking at yourgolftravel and they do indeed have some decent deals and they may prove a better option than trying to book it all ourselves unless of course the masses are happy to go back to Ballyliffin.....

Rosapena is a great set up as well although not much nightlife around and it's as much of of logistical nightmare for most


----------



## chris661 (Dec 27, 2013)

Rosapenna would be a nightmare too far from pretty much everything. That and quite a few of the holes are kinda mickey mouse and it would rule me out. Ballyliffin is pretty much ideal as yo know what you are getting and price wise is hard to beat but I do think spreading our collective wings a touch would be a great idea.

Ideally we would need somewhere with two courses and not too far from nightlife/decent boozers. Might be an idea to head to the east coast for a change.....


----------



## smange (Dec 27, 2013)

Yourgolftravel doing Druids Glen mid July for Â£169........1 nights accom and a round on each course

http://www.yourgolftravel.com/enquiries/cf9c0eb88043e8cd81596bada6b3582b/travel_date


----------



## chris661 (Dec 27, 2013)

smange said:



			Yourgolftravel doing Druids Glen mid July for Â£169........1 nights accom and a round on each course

http://www.yourgolftravel.com/enquiries/cf9c0eb88043e8cd81596bada6b3582b/travel_date

Click to expand...

Let me just rephrase that....

two *links* courses and not too far from nightlife/decent boozers :smirk: 

http://www.yourgolftravel.com/enqui...759902fd1/travel_date?arrival_date=2014-06-06

That doesn't seem too bad


----------



## Captainron (Dec 27, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Let me just rephrase that....

two *links* courses and not too far from nightlife/decent boozers :smirk: 

http://www.yourgolftravel.com/enqui...759902fd1/travel_date?arrival_date=2014-06-06

That doesn't seem too bad 

Click to expand...

Yep, Just about to post that Portmarnock Hotel was going to be good value and the course doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## smange (Dec 27, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Let me just rephrase that....

two *links* courses and not too far from nightlife/decent boozers :smirk: 

http://www.yourgolftravel.com/enqui...759902fd1/travel_date?arrival_date=2014-06-06

That doesn't seem too bad 

Click to expand...

Jesus, your about as fussy as a woman.

Anyway, I seen the Portmarnock deal as well but it's 2 rounds on the same course so I have emailed them as I know if you are staying in the hotel you can get discounted green fees for The Island so will wait and see what they come back with. Plus remember that's not the Portmarnock championship course although it is still a highly regarded track.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 27, 2013)

Would be handy if we knew someone who was a member at somewhere like, oh I don't know, maybe, Seapoint?  and tie that in with somewhere else perhaps?


----------



## Captainron (Dec 27, 2013)

You can get 2 rounds, bed and Breakfast at Old Head of Kinsale for a snip - Â£369? Seeing as a round there on its own used to be in te region of Â£200 it seems a fair old bargain to me. Pity there is rock al in the way of pubs there


----------



## chris661 (Dec 27, 2013)

Captainron said:



			You can get 2 rounds, bed and Breakfast at Old Head of Kinsale for a snip - Â£369? Seeing as a round there on its own used to be in te region of Â£200 it seems a fair old bargain to me. Pity there is rock al in the way of pubs there
		
Click to expand...

Ooft! Too rich for my blood with me being a poor student  Although it is somewhere I would love to play. 

I do think east coast around Dublin might entice a few more folk to travel hopefully.


----------



## smange (Dec 27, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Would be handy if we knew someone who was a member at somewhere like, oh I don't know, maybe, Seapoint?  and tie that in with somewhere else perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

Way ahead of you on that one mate, already emailed the man in question and asked his thoughts and advice on it :thup:

Seapoint and Baltray would be a decent weekends golf and throw in somewhere else on the way down on the Friday and we could be onto a winner


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 27, 2013)

Some great deals Dublin way, Carlton house, Druids glen and Mount Juliet. Just incredible value.

Really tempted for the Easter weekend looking at those prices.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 27, 2013)

smange said:



			Way ahead of you on that one mate, already emailed the man in question and asked his thoughts and advice on it :thup:

Seapoint and Baltray would be a decent weekends golf and throw in somewhere else on the way down on the Friday and we could be onto a winner
		
Click to expand...

I might know a man about a dog in Baltray although he knows the same chap as well.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 27, 2013)

If you went for a venue close to one of the ferry ports I'm sure you might get a bit of interest from this side of the water. Being able to come over as a foot passenger with just clubs and holdall would help keep the cost right down  :thup:


----------



## happyhacker (Dec 27, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Ideally we would need somewhere with two courses and not too far from nightlife/decent boozers. Might be an idea to head to the east coast for a change.....
		
Click to expand...

Portrush


----------



## brendy (Dec 27, 2013)

chris661 said:



			I might know a man about a dog in Baltray although he knows the same chap as well.
		
Click to expand...

Great course, few killer holes in there just to kill off any chance you thought of a good card too 
They do a great fry up and toast too.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 27, 2013)

You allowed to play or are you grounded


----------



## brendy (Dec 27, 2013)

chris661 said:



			You allowed to play or are you grounded 

Click to expand...

I'll be there one way or another


----------



## smange (Dec 27, 2013)

I've just seen that Baltray has rooms in their clubhouse for B&B :thup:

Might be worth a wee email getting a price off them.....


----------



## brendy (Dec 27, 2013)

smange said:



			I've just seen that Baltray has rooms in their clubhouse for B&B :thup:

Might be worth a wee email getting a price off them.....
		
Click to expand...

Eek, make sure you are sitting down, as great as Baltray is, it is not a cheap option.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 27, 2013)

Worst they can tell you is it is too expensive.


----------



## bayjon14 (Dec 27, 2013)

Gentlemen,
Baltray do a good deal when you stay over, and you can get out on a Saturday. Staying on-site is a â‚¬10 taxi from Drogheda, food is good as is the beer, The only problem is Sunday is members only in both Seapoint and Baltray.
Portmarknock Links is a great course, really underrated, they normally do a deal with the Island, again depends if they will do a weekend green fee. It will be a struggle as you really need a club with 2 courses.
An option might be Luttrelstown castle on the Sunday, a very underrated course at a very competitive green fee.
I have no problem organising a game in Seapoint on the Friday.
A good parkland option is Killeen castle, Luttrelstown castle, stay in Dunboyne or Maynooth and good nightlife about.


----------



## smange (Dec 27, 2013)

Right, Portmarnock have got back to me and at the minute they can offer us 4 twin rooms on the weekend of 18th July for two nights B&B and one round on their course for â‚¬326 per room, so â‚¬163 per person.....the girl who replied doesn't know if there is an agreement with The Island for reduced green fees but she has passed my email onto their golf department so I presume the will get back to me tomorrow on that.

Now if they don't do deals with The Island and they can let us play there on the Sunday we could play Seapoint or Baltray on the Saturday as I'm sure Mr Bayly could negotiate us something


----------



## bayjon14 (Dec 27, 2013)

see how you get on, I will be able to do something no problem in seapoint. I would suggest you stay Friday night in Baltray, play Baltray and then book into Portmarknock saturday night. cracking nightlife around thier, with lovely expensive beer.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 27, 2013)

Expensive beer?  I have a student card :rofl:

Yourgolftravel thingy were doing a better deal admittedly it was only onenight b&b but two rounds of golf.


----------



## smange (Dec 27, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Expensive beer?  I have a student card :rofl:

Yourgolftravel thingy were doing a better deal admittedly it was only onenight b&b but two rounds of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Aye one nights accom and two rounds on same track, no point going all that way to play same course twice.

We will get something sorted, I'm waiting on word back from another couple of places so don't panic about expensive beef just yet


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 27, 2013)

If heading the right direction we could always see about the Concrawood Friday open from the black tees.

As long as cost is no more than about Â£150 for golf and accommodation I'm cool. 

Shame west is awkward. Could have done Slieve russel or Farnham on the Sat, B&B in Enniskillen then Lough Erne on the Sunday afternoon.


----------



## smange (Dec 28, 2013)

Baltray can offer us tee times on Saturday 12th July before 11am and they only charge â‚¬30 per night per person for B&B at the clubhouse but if we want that we gonna have to be quick as the tee times are filling up quickly.

Means we need to find somewhere else to play the Sunday as they are members only on a Sunday.

Might be as well booking both night accommodation at Baltray at that price if they can take us both nights, only thing is it means travelling on the Sunday to wherever we get booked for.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 28, 2013)

Mmmmmm, let me know what the final craic is and I'll decide.

With Baltray on the scene I am hugely tempted.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 28, 2013)

smange said:



			Baltray can offer us tee times on Saturday 12th July before 11am and they only charge â‚¬30 per night per person for B&B at the clubhouse but if we want that we gonna have to be quick as the tee times are filling up quickly.

Means we need to find somewhere else to play the Sunday as they are members only on a Sunday.

Might be as well booking both night accommodation at Baltray at that price if they can take us both nights, only thing is it means travelling on the Sunday to wherever we get booked for.
		
Click to expand...

Seapoint on the Sunday? They aren't that far apart are they? What kinda money are they looking for for a game?


----------



## chris661 (Dec 28, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Mmmmmm, let me know what the final craic is and I'll decide.

With Baltray on the scene I am hugely tempted.
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing, if you have any preference or ideas let us know. It would be good to get a few more folk over


----------



## smange (Dec 28, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Seapoint on the Sunday? They aren't that far apart are they? What kinda money are they looking for for a game?
		
Click to expand...

John was saying Seapoint is members only on a Sunday so that's out and Baltray never gave me a price yet for the golf.

Gonna have to find somewhere different for the Sunday and still waiting to hear from Portmarnock on whether we get a deal on The Island if we stay at Portmarnock.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 28, 2013)

chris661 said:



			That's the thing, if you have any preference or ideas let us know. It would be good to get a few more folk over
		
Click to expand...

Stay in the clubhouse and play there on Saturday and Island or Portmarnock Links Sunday before home.

I've played Seapoint and it's ok but I wouldn't head back to be honest but I was licking my chops when looking over from Seapoint to Baltray and the Island is a belter but ruddy expensive.


----------



## smange (Dec 28, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Stay in the clubhouse and play there on Saturday and Island or Portmarnock Links Sunday before home.

I've played Seapoint and it's ok but I wouldn't head back to be honest but I was licking my chops when looking over from Seapoint to Baltray and the Island is a belter but ruddy expensive.
		
Click to expand...

I've asked for a price for Friday night stay at Baltray and golf on the Saturday then a price for Saturday night stay at Portmarnock and golf on the Sunday....so will report back as soon as get replies....although it's a lot handier to stay in same place for both nights but if it's what we gotta do to get a good price and the courses we want well I'm sure we will cope but nothing set in stone yet and open still to suggestions of other places 

I've read somewhere that you get discounted rates on The Island if you stay at the Portmarnock hotel so I'm waiting to hear back about that as well


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 28, 2013)

Going to be hard to beat the 110 euro total for 2 rounds at ballyliffin.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 28, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Going to be hard to beat the 110 euro total for 2 rounds at ballyliffin.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, but it could be time to try somewhere different and hopefully get a few more folk over here to sample the delights.....


----------



## smange (Dec 28, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Going to be hard to beat the 110 euro total for 2 rounds at ballyliffin.
		
Click to expand...

Listen to tight hole 

Then he goes and spends about â‚¬300 on Jack Daniels and loses his wallet


----------



## chris661 (Dec 28, 2013)

smange said:



			Listen to tight hole 

Then he goes and spends about â‚¬300 on Jack Daniels and loses his wallet 

Click to expand...

:rofl: aye but she is a nice girl though :rofl:


----------



## smange (Dec 28, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Going to be hard to beat the 110 euro total for 2 rounds at ballyliffin.
		
Click to expand...

â‚¬110 is good for Ballyliffin if your a visitor but you can play an open for â‚¬30/â‚¬40 nearly every week of the year if your a GUI member so not that great a deal in all honesty for us locals although the hotel does a great deal and it has always been a great weekend. 

Plus it's a bit of a logistical nightmare for nearly everyone bar me, you and Chris


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 28, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Yup, but it could be time to try somewhere different and hopefully get a few more folk over here to sample the delights.....
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			If you went for a venue close to one of the ferry ports I'm sure you might get a bit of interest from this side of the water. Being able to come over as a foot passenger with just clubs and holdall would help keep the cost right down  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I did try making a suggestion that might get a few more people interested, sounds like it's been a great weekend in the past but I've been up to Ballyliffen before and it's a nightmare to get to


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 28, 2013)

smange said:



			â‚¬110 is good for Ballyliffin if your a visitor but you can play an open for â‚¬30/â‚¬40 nearly every week of the year if your a GUI member so not that great a deal in all honesty for us locals although the hotel does a great deal and it has always been a great weekend. 

Plus it's a bit of a logistical nightmare for nearly everyone bar me, you and Chris
		
Click to expand...

Didn't say I wanted Ballyliffin again. Just that it would be hard to beat.

What about Carton house?


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 28, 2013)

good to see the interest has got going.. some interesting suggestions aswell ,  Hopefuly get somewhere near the ports or airports so we get a few over , its always a good old laugh ..


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 28, 2013)

Pooba po po bagpipes!


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 29, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Pooba po po bagpipes!
		
Click to expand...


Looking forward to a beer or two Bob ..


----------



## smange (Dec 29, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			good to see the interest has got going.. some interesting suggestions aswell ,  Hopefuly get somewhere near the ports or airports so we get a few over , its always a good old laugh ..
		
Click to expand...

What's your preferences Bill, I know you've played a lot of the big name courses down that way.

Should we stick to trying to find a deal on a couple of the links courses like Baltray/Seapoint/Portmarnock/The Island...etc

Or

Are Druids Glen/Heath......The two courses at Carton House or anywhere else a better option.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 29, 2013)

The problem i find Steve are the places with 2 courses usualy have one course that lets them down.. for me the Monty lets down Carton And i think the Ryder cup lets down the K Club .. havent played Druids Heath but is Druids Glen is savage ..

Travel wise if suppose Carton is the most conveinent south of Dublin..   Ive never played Baltray or Seapoint ya know me and Links ha


----------



## bayjon14 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bill,
I have played druids heath and its a fine golf course. So it would be a fine option. Play Druids courses on Friday and Saturday and then play the European on  the Sunday for â‚¬60 if they have an open on.
Dodger, Baltray while older is not a lot better than Seapoint, it is a fine golf course, with some classic holes.
The trouble is the Sunday being members day. Most links courses have big membership so they have no free sunday slots.
I would have no problem with Druids or Carton, or Partmarknock links.


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 29, 2013)

You get it sorted Steve. I'll find a course the other side of what ever county we are playing in and just send a photo of my card with 20 points on it.


----------



## smange (Dec 29, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			You get it sorted Steve. I'll find a course the other side of what ever county we are playing in and just send a photo of my card with 20 points on it.
		
Click to expand...

No point in that......



Nobody will believe you got 20 points


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 29, 2013)

smange said:



			No point in that......



Nobody will believe you got 20 points 

Click to expand...

Over 36 holes! I'm insulted.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 29, 2013)

I have played both Druids courses and both are fine tracks but............the hotel is bloody expensive for a sup even by Dublin area prices.

Wicklow has some crackers has it not? 

European,Rathsallagh,Tulfarris,Arklow etc may be an option?


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 29, 2013)

Does it have to be big name courses, why not try Malahide,Donabate,Coraballis or Corrstown and stay In the Arlington in Dublin itself ,golf and reasonable prices and a hotel right in the middle of the entertainment :thup:


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 29, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			Does it have to be big name courses, why not try Malahide,Donabate,Coraballis or Corrstown and stay In the Arlington in Dublin itself ,golf and reasonable prices and a hotel right in the middle of the entertainment :thup:
		
Click to expand...

As long as they are quality courses. Big names are more attractive to anyone considering travelling though.


----------



## smange (Dec 29, 2013)

Baltray not doing us any favours and cost is â‚¬110 for golf and â‚¬30 for B&B so â‚¬140 total for a nights stay and a round of golf 

Portmarnock offering 2 nights B&B in the hotel and a round of golf for â‚¬163 per person

Portmarnock and a round somewhere else sounding good so far


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 29, 2013)

Dodger said:



			I have played both Druids courses and both are fine tracks but............the hotel is bloody expensive for a sup even by Dublin area prices.

Wicklow has some crackers has it not? 

,Rathsallagh,Tulfarris,Arklow etc may be an option?
		
Click to expand...

Nice tracks Allan first 2 just up the road from me but i wouldnt travel abroad for them mate .. if the K club was looking good as a choice . Maybe a base in Naas would suit . 30 min from airport loadsa nice courses for Fri round aswell..

Nice town for a beer aswell


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 29, 2013)

Portmarnock looks to be leading at the moment then. 

What about Cavan about an hour and a half from dublin. Quiet central for most people not coming from across the water and offers 2 good courses.  

http://www.farnhamestate.ie/golf-resort  Do a deal at 100 euro for a 4 ball with buggies. So 25 euro each with buggies. 

 Guy running it is very good as well and has links with local B&B's even though he should be pushing the Radisson. 

http://www.slieverussell.ie/ List fee at 40 for weekends but I know if numbers are decent they can knock that down without to much hassle.

About 40-50 minute drive could get you to Lough Erne as well.  That can be got for around 50 per head with buggies. a little more if number don't divide into 4 balls.   

Or instead of heading northwest could hit up Conrawood on the Sunday instead which would be on route to those heading to dublin. Cost would be about same as Lough erne for a round with buggies. 


Could do Friday @ Slieverussell with lower greenfees and  spend the night in Cavan. 

Saturday play Farnham then option to stay another night in Cavan or head up to Enniskillen. 

Sunday play Lough Erne or Conrawood.  

Golf would work out around Â£110 for 3 rounds (two of which have buggies) and should be able to pull 2 night bed & breakfast for around Â£60-90. Naturally able to get better rates if spending both nights in same place.


----------



## smange (Dec 29, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Portmarnock looks to be leading at the moment then. 

What about Cavan about an hour and a half from dublin. Quiet central for most people not coming from across the water and offers 2 good courses.  

http://www.farnhamestate.ie/golf-resort  Do a deal at 100 euro for a 4 ball with buggies. So 25 euro each with buggies. 

 Guy running it is very good as well and has links with local B&B's even though he should be pushing the Radisson. 

http://www.slieverussell.ie/ List fee at 40 for weekends but I know if numbers are decent they can knock that down without to much hassle.

About 40-50 minute drive could get you to Lough Erne as well.  That can be got for around 50 per head with buggies. a little more if number don't divide into 4 balls.   

Or instead of heading northwest could hit up Conrawood on the Sunday instead which would be on route to those heading to dublin. Cost would be about same as Lough erne for a round with buggies. 


Could do Friday @ Slieverussell with lower greenfees and  spend the night in Cavan. 

Saturday play Farnham then option to stay another night in Cavan or head up to Enniskillen. 

Sunday play Lough Erne or Conrawood.  

Golf would work out around Â£110 for 3 rounds (two of which have buggies) and should be able to pull 2 night bed & breakfast for around Â£60-90. Naturally able to get better rates if spending both nights in same place.
		
Click to expand...

Great minds think alike :smirk:

I was thinking all meet at Concra Wood on the Friday and play there then head down to Cavan to the digs then Farnham on Saturday and then Slieve Russell on the Sunday.

By my calculations at this years prices Concra â‚¬40, Farnahm â‚¬30, Slieve Russell â‚¬50

Now those are maximum prices and I'm sure between offers and getting enough numbers we could negotiate a cheaper price for the golf.

Add on 35-40 per night B&B and your talking a maximum of â‚¬200 for three rounds of golf on highly regarded courses and two night accommodation.

Hard to beat in all honesty


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 29, 2013)

Get the right friday at conra and we could do black tees lol.


----------



## brendy (Dec 29, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Get the right friday at conra and we could do black tees lol.
		
Click to expand...

Id be up for it  220 yard carries over water etc, how could you refuse it?


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 29, 2013)

brendy said:



			Id be up for it  220 yard carries over water etc, how could you refuse it?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think any are full 220 because I managed to get over them all .


----------



## brendy (Dec 29, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			Don't think any are full 220 because I managed to get over them all .
		
Click to expand...

First time?


----------



## smange (Dec 29, 2013)

brendy said:



			First time? 

Click to expand...

Aye first time from the drop zone maybe


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 29, 2013)

brendy said:



			First time? 

Click to expand...

Yup. First time. I hit water twice that day. Once on the first and then again on the 3rd. Neither was due to a shot that needed to carry it.


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 29, 2013)

To stay in Cavan would be 30 euro a night. So even taking top end prices for golf that would be 180 euro (about Â£150) for 3 rounds, 2 nights and easy access to all the local pups. 

Slieve russell hosting a pro-am 7th and 8th of July so would be in top nick for the 12th weekend. 

Any other suggestions guys?


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounding good option there Lads  .. one or two of us travelling up could probably do an airport collection if necessary


----------



## smange (Dec 29, 2013)

For anyone not familiar with the 3 courses at Concra Wood, Slieve Russell and Farnham Estate they are ranked 40,41 and 60 in the top 100 courses in Ireland 

http://www.concrawood.ie/home

http://www.slieverussellgolf.ie

http://www.farnhamestate.ie/golf-course

Have had a look at accommodation in Cavan Town and there is a couple of decent looking B&Bs 

http://accommodationcavan.blogspot.co.uk  .......Note it's next door to a pub

http://www.thebridgecavan.net   ......Bob says it does a great fry

Both around â‚¬30 per night per person

Looking a good option I think


----------



## Dodger (Dec 29, 2013)

smange said:



			For anyone not familiar with the 3 courses at Concra Wood, Slieve Russell and Farnham Estate they are ranked 40,41 and 60 in the top 100 courses in Ireland 

http://www.concrawood.ie/home

http://www.slieverussellgolf.ie

http://www.farnhamestate.ie/golf-course

Have had a look at accommodation in Cavan Town and there is a couple of decent looking B&Bs 

http://accommodationcavan.blogspot.co.uk  .......Note it's next door to a pub

http://www.thebridgecavan.net   ......Bob says it does a great fry

Both around â‚¬30 per night per person

Looking a good option I think
		
Click to expand...

Jesus those greens look wee at Farnam!!

Dodgy short game and ale could make them even smaller!


----------



## chris661 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Jesus those greens look wee at Farnam!!

Dodgy short game and ale could make them even smaller!

Click to expand...

Only good thing for Bob is there doesn't seem to be many bunkers around them :rofl: :mmm:


----------



## brendy (Dec 29, 2013)

Is it just me or does farnham look a bit like spey valley?


----------



## Dodger (Dec 29, 2013)

brendy said:



			Is it just me or does farnham look a bit like spey valley?
		
Click to expand...


It's only you.:mmm:


----------



## smange (Dec 29, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Jesus those greens look wee at Farnam!!

Dodgy short game and ale could make them even smaller!

Click to expand...

They do look a bit small on those pics now you mention it.

Don't think they felt that small when I played there though.

Nice course though albeit with the usual resort course long walk from green to next tee.


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 29, 2013)

I know a guy who is a member at Baltray, and i could speak to my mate the pro and see if he could sort us out a decent deal somewhere, as he is quite friendly with the majority of the pros in that area. What dates are most suitable? I will give him a bell tomorrow.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 29, 2013)

Phil2511 said:



			I know a guy who is a member at Baltray, and i could speak to my mate the pro and see if he could sort us out a decent deal somewhere, as he is quite friendly with the majority of the pros in that area. What dates are most suitable? I will give him a bell tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

June or July sometime would be the preferred dates I guess.


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 29, 2013)

no probs will bell him tomorrow and see if he can sort something suitable.


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 29, 2013)

Dodger said:



			Jesus those greens look wee at Farnam!!

Dodgy short game and ale could make them even smaller!

Click to expand...


Image 1 and 2 the first hole. Looks like an easy straight forward hole from the tee box. Two straight shots are all you should need. Easier said than done. Drive is over the road and it is all uphill to very little run. Can be difficult to reach in two, especially if you miss the fairway from the drive. 

Image 3  & 4 are the 2nd. Looks much easier in the pic than it is they are at the ladies tee there. Tree to the left and lots of rough right to a tight landing area mean you need to hit a straight drive. There is a bunker just down left that you can see which could catch a drive that draws round the tree.  Any mistake with your drive and you are generally laying up and hoping to get up and down for par. Great hole. 

image 5 & 6 is the 3rd. Water left and right and tree make around the tee box make it feel very tight. Has more bunkering to the rear than the pictures show. 

image 7&8 is the 4th. A blind drive towards some tree right is the safe option but limits the second shot. Left is OOB. Best play is aim at the tree visible from the tee box and try to draw it in.  Second shot need to be left or on target. Anything right or long is in the water. 

image 9&10 is the par 3 5th. Not a bad little hole but usually into the wind. 

image 11 is the 6th. You can just see the slope at top left. If there is run on the fairways then driver a little right is safe. If there is no run then the ball is likely to stop on a slope leaving a very awkward 2nd so a 3w to leave you short of the slope is a safer option. Green is well guarded with sand as can be seen. 

Image 12 & 13 the 7th. Deceptive par 4 dog left right. lots of rough and sand to catch shots left. Water hazard catches anything to far right. Long second into the green which is also well guarded. 

There are plenty of great holes after that. None of the bunkers are overly deep but they do all have grass growing around them as can be seen in the photos. That is by design and you are better of in the sand that around the bunker. Very very nice course but some long walks between green and tee. Really need a buggy to enjoy fully but the packages they do usually include one.


----------



## smange (Dec 30, 2013)

Phil2511 said:



			I know a guy who is a member at Baltray, and i could speak to my mate the pro and see if he could sort us out a decent deal somewhere, as he is quite friendly with the majority of the pros in that area. What dates are most suitable? I will give him a bell tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

July is best I think as schools are off and probably easier for most of us to get away on a Friday


----------



## smange (Dec 30, 2013)

Portmarnock Hotel have come back with this.

Arrive Friday 18th July

2 nights B&B in their hotel with a round on their course and a round on The Island (subject to availability) â‚¬245.

Add on the cost of a round somewhere on the Friday and it adds up to quite an expensive weekend especially compared to the approximate â‚¬180 for Concra, Slieve Russell, Farnham and accommodation


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 30, 2013)

smange said:



			Portmarnock Hotel have come back with this.

Arrive Friday 18th July

2 nights B&B in their hotel with a round on their course and a round on The Island (subject to availability) â‚¬245.

Add on the cost of a round somewhere on the Friday and it adds up to quite an expensive weekend especially compared to the approximate â‚¬180 for Concra, Slieve Russell, Farnham and accommodation
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. Wallet no likey.


----------



## smange (Dec 30, 2013)

smange said:



			Portmarnock Hotel have come back with this.

Arrive Friday 18th July

2 nights B&B in their hotel with a round on their course and a round on The Island (subject to availability) â‚¬245.
		
Click to expand...

Asked yourgolftravel to quote for same deal and they came back with Â£229 so even dearer again


----------



## bayjon14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Farnham is a lovely golf course, really well maintained and always in excellent nick.
I am happy to do any deal. Slieve Russell is also well regarded.
I do like Portmarknock links, its a cracking round of golf and nice hotel and that price to include the island is not bad at all.
remember you are in Dublin city and Not Donegal
PLus Tamangoes is good for the female scenery as is Gibneys in Malahide.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 31, 2013)

I might try and nip home for one of these days. concra wood on a Friday would be great !


----------



## smange (Dec 31, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			I might try and nip home for one of these days. concra wood on a Friday would be great !
		
Click to expand...

Why make it just one day, get yourself along for the weekend :thup:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 2, 2014)

The course fly over on Concra's web page  is very good .. 4th / 13th & 16th look amazing holes


----------



## smange (Jan 2, 2014)

Right more to add on the Concra/Cavan idea

Concra have an open on the first Friday of every month which is played from the black tees (championship)which is â‚¬35 euro for us GUI members and anyone who does travel over can play as a green fee (â‚¬40)

Farnham is â‚¬30 for the Saturday and Slieve Russell is â‚¬35 for the Sunday.

So I suggest the weekend of 4/5/6 of July

Friday-      Concra Wood â‚¬35

Saturday-  Farnham Estate â‚¬30

Sunday-     Slieve Russell â‚¬35

Slieve Russell has their pro-am starting on the Monday so the course should be in tip top condition on the Sunday, I've spoke to them and they are taking visitors the on the Sunday so no worries about it being closed ahead of the pro-am.

Accommodation at one of the B&Bs earlier in the thread for two nights is â‚¬60

So a grand total of â‚¬160 for the 3 rounds of golf and accommodation.

How does that sound?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 2, 2014)

smange said:



			Right more to add on the Concra/Cavan idea

Concra have an open on the first Friday of every month which is played from the black tees (championship)which is â‚¬35 euro for us GUI members and anyone who does travel over can play as a green fee (â‚¬40)

Farnham is â‚¬30 for the Saturday and Slieve Russell is â‚¬35 for the Sunday.

So I suggest the weekend of 4/5/6 of July

Friday-      Concra Wood â‚¬35

Saturday-  Farnham Estate â‚¬30

Sunday-     Slieve Russell â‚¬35

Slieve Russell has their pro-am starting on the Monday so the course should be in tip top condition on the Sunday, I've spoke to them and they are taking visitors the on the Sunday so no worries about it being closed ahead of the pro-am.

Accommodation at one of the B&Bs earlier in the thread for two nights is â‚¬60

So a grand total of â‚¬160 for the 3 rounds of golf and accommodation.

How does that sound?
		
Click to expand...


Sounds Excellent Steve .. good job mate


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 2, 2014)

smange said:



			Right more to add on the Concra/Cavan idea

Concra have an open on the first Friday of every month which is played from the black tees (championship)which is â‚¬35 euro for us GUI members and anyone who does travel over can play as a green fee (â‚¬40)

Farnham is â‚¬30 for the Saturday and Slieve Russell is â‚¬35 for the Sunday.

So I suggest the weekend of 4/5/6 of July

Friday-      Concra Wood â‚¬35

Saturday-  Farnham Estate â‚¬30

Sunday-     Slieve Russell â‚¬35

Slieve Russell has their pro-am starting on the Monday so the course should be in tip top condition on the Sunday, I've spoke to them and they are taking visitors the on the Sunday so no worries about it being closed ahead of the pro-am.

Accommodation at one of the B&Bs earlier in the thread for two nights is â‚¬60

So a grand total of â‚¬160 for the 3 rounds of golf and accommodation.

How does that sound?
		
Click to expand...

I am in for that for sure what we doing about deposits then.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 2, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			The course fly over on Concra's web page  is very good .. 4th / 13th & 16th look amazing holes
		
Click to expand...

Those fly overs don't do the course justice. 3,8,10,15 are amazing. Not many boring holes tbh.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok talking about this tonight and another possible scenario has raised it's head. 

Friday Concrawood on Friday 4th July â‚¬35 (â‚¬40 for non G.U.I) members.

Saturday Lough Erne. Â£50 (approx â‚¬60) per head if we can get even four balls. This includes buggies.  Uneven groups and the cost would go up a little. eg 2 3balls would cost Â£54.  This would  require non refundable prepayment of fees to be able to book it. 

Sunday. Slieve Russell â‚¬35. 

Then either choice to stay in Cavan at â‚¬60.   

Or somewhere closer to Slieve Russell in Ballyconnell for around â‚¬90. 

Fom Cavan the drive to Lough Erne is nearly an hour. Drive to Slieve Russell from Cavan is about 30 minutes. 

To stay in Cavan then the cost increase is about â‚¬30 to include Lough Erne.  Stay in Ballyconnell but with a little less driving would be about â‚¬60 more. 

So 

*Option 1. Concra, Farnham, Slieve Russell stay in Cavan = â‚¬160
Option 2. Concra, Lough Erne, Slieve Russell stay in Cavan = â‚¬190
Option 3. Concra, Lough Erne, Slieve Russell stay in Ballyconnell. â‚¬220*

We'd need to have choices made in a week or two. Then deposit (tbd) in by end of month to get this all booked, especially if you want option 2 or 3. 

Also this is not one big take it or leave it package. If you only want to stay one night or play one course options are available because we aren't tied to a package deal. You will have a lot more craic if you stay at least one night though.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 3, 2014)

I visit Ireland a few times a year through work, if the dates work then I might just be able to make one of these


----------



## malek988 (Jan 4, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Only good thing for Bob is there doesn't seem to be many bunkers around them :rofl: :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Tell him to bring extra balls for the practice area lol


Im so glad I was worried there wasn't going to be another craic classic

Im easy as I've only played 3 courses over the boarder and they were last year lop


----------



## smange (Jan 4, 2014)

malek988 said:



			Tell him to bring extra balls for the practice area lol


Im so glad I was worried there wasn't going to be another craic classic

Im easy as I've only played 3 courses over the boarder and they were last year lop
		
Click to expand...

So can we put you down as a definite then?

Looking like the Concra/Cavan plan but still open to ideas and suggestions.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 4, 2014)

smange said:



			So can we put you down as a definite then?

Looking like the Concra/Cavan plan but still open to ideas and suggestions.
		
Click to expand...

Well definitely best value for money.


----------



## malek988 (Jan 4, 2014)

smange said:



			So can we put you down as a definite then?




Looking like the Concra/Cavan plan but still open to ideas and suggestions.
		
Click to expand...


100% definite my friend


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 4, 2014)

malek988 said:



			100% definite my friend
		
Click to expand...

Not as scary the second year Malek. You know what to expect this time.


----------



## malek988 (Jan 4, 2014)

Im sure the craic will be just as awesome


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 4, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Not as scary the second year Malek. You know what to expect this time.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a good thing ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 4, 2014)

if one is contemplating coming over from over the water

What is the nearest airport, and how much are we going to clock up in taxi fares getting from a to b to c etc?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 4, 2014)

Id say Dublin & Belfast are pretty equidistant Phil ...both a bit of a spin tho .. bound to be some of us travelling past one or the other tho ..

Ferry an option & maybe cheaper with clubs and all , motor way virtually all the way to Cavan from dublin


----------



## LanDog (Jan 4, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			if one is contemplating coming over from over the water

What is the nearest airport, and how much are we going to clock up in taxi fares getting from a to b to c etc?
		
Click to expand...


There'll be someone driving past, so I'm sure lifts could be organised.


----------



## smange (Jan 4, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			if one is contemplating coming over from over the water

What is the nearest airport, and how much are we going to clock up in taxi fares getting from a to b to c etc?
		
Click to expand...

If you can fly into Derry from your nearest airport then I can get you and you can travel up and down with us if not then it's Belfast or Dublin and I'm sure one of the guys passing near enough to whichever will happily get you as well

Go on get it booked, you know you really want to try the Guinness :cheers:

Just checked and Ryanair (I know) fly into Derry from Stansted


----------



## smange (Jan 4, 2014)

It's looking like the Concra/Cavan plans are favourite for most so unless someone comes up with a blinding plan and price before tomorrow evening I'm going to close this thread and start taking names and deposits as from Monday morning.

We do need to start confirming our tee times as these are busy courses and they have already quite a few times booked on the days we are looking to play as well as getting the B&B booked.

So final plan and costs are

Friday 4th July - Concra Wood Black Tee Open â‚¬35 (â‚¬40 any non GUI members who are joining us) Tee Time approx 12midday 

Saturday 5th July - Farnham Estate G.C. â‚¬25 (â‚¬30 inc. buggies which they have none available for that day at minute) Tee Time 10.30am first group

Sunday 6th July - Slieve Russell G.C â‚¬35 (about a 30 min drive from digs) Tee Time approx 12 midday

Accomodation will hopefully be in this place http://www.thebridgecavan.net they have availability at minute and at a cost of â‚¬37 euro each per person per night. I have so far asked for 4 twin rooms but if we need more they have more plus I have details of another guest house in the town if The Bridge happens to run out of rooms.

All this meaning a final cost for the full weekends plans is â‚¬169. 

That includes your three rounds of golf and your accomodation. 

For anyone not going to the full weekend obviously their price will be dependant on what they are playing/staying.

How does a â‚¬50 deposit sound payable as soon as you like but no later than Sunday 2nd February.

For anyone who hasn't read the whole thread and seen the links to the courses

http://www.concrawood.ie/home

http://www.slieverussellgolf.ie

http://www.farnhamestate.ie/golf-course


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds good.


----------



## LanDog (Jan 5, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Sounds good.
		
Click to expand...



Sounds fantastic, thanks for putting the effort into this fellas


----------



## JT77 (Jan 5, 2014)

I would really love to play this but gonna take a bit of persuasion at the war office!


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 5, 2014)

JT77 said:



			I would really love to play this but gonna take a bit of persuasion at the war office!
		
Click to expand...

Better start earning brownie points now.



I propose that on the Saturday bright clothing must be worn.


----------



## malek988 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sounds pretty damn awesome smange looking forward to this! First rounds on me


----------



## LanDog (Jan 5, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Better start earning brownie points now.



I propose that on the Saturday bright clothing must be worn.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I have anything that bright. I've got some bright yellow Srixon Z-Stars that I could bring!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 5, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			I propose that on the Saturday bright clothing must be worn.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt be so sure of that Robert .. i know we were an "athletic" bunch but BRIGHT  clothes  ???


mmmmmmmmmmm .. think about that one mate


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 5, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Wouldnt be so sure of that Robert .. i know we were an "athletic" bunch but BRIGHT  clothes  ???


mmmmmmmmmmm .. think about that one mate 

Click to expand...

Don't give an extruded brown mess of digested food stuff.  I will be wearing bright clothes so bring sunglasses. I'll also be gaming my yellow  FG tours


----------



## smange (Jan 5, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Don't give an extruded brown mess of digested food stuff.  I will be wearing bright clothes so bring sunglasses. I'll also be gaming my yellow  FG tours 

Click to expand...


No you wont.....

Its 6 months away......you will have them all lost in 6 weeks never mind months

And at least your bright clothes will give us something to give you stick about coz you never got any last year  :mmm:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 5, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Don't give an extruded brown mess of digested food stuff.  I will be wearing bright clothes so bring sunglasses. I'll also be gaming my yellow  FG tours 

Click to expand...


Looking forward to it ..  sunglasses it is ,, 

new courses
old friends 
same old craic 

might even look out a colourfull top ... ha might differ from yours tho ha ha


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 5, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Looking forward to it ..  sunglasses it is ,, 

new courses
old friends 
same old craic 

might even look out a colourfull top ... ha might differ from yours tho ha ha
		
Click to expand...

Well colourful is better than white or black.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 5, 2014)

Phil, can get flights from Luton to DUblin approx 78 quid return, 10kg limit on bag so an extra 25 each way for hold baggage.

Car hire from dublin is 45 quid for the 3 days for a golf tdi/equivalent

You can hir clubs for 60 euro's which is 40 cheaper than ryanair to take your home and include r1/rbz etc and womens shafts 

basically about 380 ish all in. I was weighing it up but add on beverage money and it gets expensive lol


----------



## brendy (Jan 5, 2014)

Id think doing a foot passenger on the boat with someone collecting on the way might be best/cheapest. You can walk on with bag over your shoulder and a smallish suitcase or if there are two or more, the car could work out very well splitting the cost.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 5, 2014)

ferry is expensive with a car approx 240 quid from liverpool to dublin, factor in petrol to the port aswell and the other end it soon adds up

I was tempted by this, still am but have to way up costs etc 1st


----------



## smange (Jan 5, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			ferry is expensive with a car approx 240 quid from liverpool to dublin, factor in petrol to the port aswell and the other end it soon adds up

I was tempted by this, still am but have to way up costs etc 1st
		
Click to expand...

Have you priced flights into Derry? Ryanair fly there from Stansted and we can get you picked up and travel down with us. 

Or fly Easyjet from Luton or wherever suits into Belfast International and you can get the Airporter bus from right outside the terminal straight down to Derry where once again I can get you and travel down 

Or fly whoever does it into Belfast City (George Best) airport and either get the Airporter to Derry again or one of the lads in the Belfast area could get you and travel down with them.

All viable options :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 5, 2014)

ryan air Â£100 for golf clubs, rip off merchants. at least easyjet is only Â£60

means I wouldnt need hold luggage though as I would put shoes/clothing in with clubs 

will update accordingly.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 5, 2014)

also its not til july so few quid a week will add up and take the pain out of it .. 

be good to have a few of ye  over


----------



## malek988 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can lift you from Belfast City airport if its any help


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 5, 2014)

147 quid for flights inc clubs, would be arrive belfast city @ 08.30 on the friday and would stay overnight sunday near the airport so would book a hotel there for that (Â£59 so not bad) as no late flights.... tempting and would deffo need a lift from Belfast so offer duly noted and appreciated malek

up for it Phil?


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 5, 2014)

You know you wanna.  3 great courses.


----------



## smange (Jan 5, 2014)

No idea how long the drive is from Belfast City to Concra but you would need to hope your flight in isn't too late as we are playing Concra around midday.


----------



## LanDog (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm prepared I lift anyone from whatever airport, or car share with Bob


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 5, 2014)

well I would arrive @ 08:30 so + time to get bags and clear airport might be 9.30 ish

I could fly on thursday evening just means an extra night in hotel. TBH cost shouldnt be an issue, its 6 paydays away so as said plenty of time to put away a few pennies.


----------



## malek988 (Jan 5, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			well I would arrive @ 08:30 so + time to get bags and clear airport might be 9.30 ish

I could fly on thursday evening just means an extra night in hotel. TBH cost shouldnt be an issue, its 6 paydays away so as said plenty of time to put away a few pennies.
		
Click to expand...

Thurs night would be your best bet leaves us plenty of time to get lost on the way down as I won't have bob to blame this time lol


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 5, 2014)

yeah. will check leave card tomoz as only issue is July/August always touch and go.


----------



## smange (Jan 5, 2014)

According to google maps it's 1 hour 26 mins so in real life an hour and a quarter.

So you should get to Concra no later than 11am.....I can get the times for 12.30 onwards if it would suit better and encourage a couple more to come


----------



## LanDog (Jan 5, 2014)

smange said:



			According to google maps it's 1 hour 26 mins so in real life an hour and a quarter.

So you should get to Concra no later than 11am.....I can get the times for 12.30 onwards if it would suit better and encourage a couple more to come
		
Click to expand...

When are names and deposits starting?


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 5, 2014)

malek988 said:



			Thurs night would be your best bet leaves us plenty of time to get lost on the way down as I won't have bob to blame this time lol
		
Click to expand...

We did not get lost.


----------



## LanDog (Jan 5, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			We did not get lost.
		
Click to expand...



I'll bring the Sat Nav lads


----------



## malek988 (Jan 5, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			We did not get lost.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry we took the scenic route make sure signal is good this time


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 5, 2014)

malek988 said:



			Sorry we took the scenic route 

Click to expand...

yep lost....................:rofl:


----------



## chris661 (Jan 5, 2014)

malek988 said:



			Sorry we took the scenic route make sure signal is good this time 

Click to expand...




bladeplayer said:



			yep lost....................:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Or just driving like old women.......


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 5, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			yep lost....................:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nope. We went the back road in from Buncrana and maybe just maybe I might have shown Malek Buncrana town centre.


----------



## brendy (Jan 5, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Nope. We went the back road in from Buncrana and maybe just maybe I might have shown Malek Buncrana town centre.
		
Click to expand...

Not even the Buncrana natives would swallow that whopper bob.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 5, 2014)

brendy said:



			Not even the Buncrana natives would swallow that whopper bob.
		
Click to expand...

Ultimately we got there though.


----------



## smange (Jan 5, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Nope. We went the back road in from Buncrana and maybe just maybe I might have shown Malek Buncrana town centre.
		
Click to expand...

Sure you showed Brendy Buncrana town centre the year before, not that Brendy remembers.

Wonder if there's a party bus in Cavan :whoo:


----------



## brendy (Jan 5, 2014)

smange said:



			Sure you showed Brendy Buncrana town centre the year before, not that Brendy remembers.

Wonder if there's a party bus in Cavan :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I can remember getting there, the club...it gets a bit fragmented there on.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 5, 2014)

smange said:



			Sure you showed Brendy Buncrana town centre the year before, not that Brendy remembers.

Wonder if there's a party bus in Cavan :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I really hope there isn't. God dam party bus. Got to say though, Brendy's generosity that evening was appreciated. A lesson of why  everyone now pays their own greenfees on the day rather than in advance.


----------



## brendy (Jan 5, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			I really hope there isn't. God dam party bus. Got to say though, Brendy's generosity that evening was appreciated. A lesson of why  everyone now pays their own greenfees on the day rather than in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Funny, my memory tells me that it was you fellas picked me as the sensible one to hold your fees.
My debit card took an absolute battering that weekend haha.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 5, 2014)

brendy said:



			Funny, my memory tells me that it was you fellas picked me as the sensible one to hold your fees.
My debit card took an absolute battering that weekend haha.
		
Click to expand...

That night in summary. 
(Setting: a bar in Clonmany. Brendy has just sucked a cola shot from the bar and loads of the younger people in the village are leaving the bars and getting on random buses going to a variety of party venues)

Brendy: Who's is coming on one of those minibuses with me.
Chris: Nope 
Steve: Nope
Me: Nah man I've got no money left. 
Brendy: If you come on the bus with me then I'll pay for you.
Me: Ok then. 

_Get on bus and about 5 minutes into the journey we ask where it is going. _

Young ones: Liberties in Buncrana. You guys want a drink. Here try this *passes bottle of what later turns out to be skittle vodka. 
Brendy and Me: Ok, cool, sure we don't know where we are going so we'll just follow you guys. 

The rest is a blur.


----------



## LanDog (Jan 5, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			That night in summary. 
(Setting: a bar in Clonmany. Brendy has just sucked a cola shot from the bar and loads of the younger people in the village are leaving the bars and getting on random buses going to a variety of party venues)

Brendy: Who's is coming on one of those minibuses with me.
Chris: Nope 
Steve: Nope
Me: Nah man I've got no money left. 
Brendy: If you come on the bus with me then I'll pay for you.
Me: Ok then. 

_Get on bus and about 5 minutes into the journey we ask where it is going. _

Young ones: Liberties in Buncrana. You guys want a drink. Here try this *passes bottle of what later turns out to be skittle vodka. 
Brendy and Me: Ok, cool, sure we don't know where we are going so we'll just follow you guys. 

The rest is a blur.
		
Click to expand...

A friend of mine tried to get on a party bus to Muff because he thought the destination's name was funny


----------



## malek988 (Jan 5, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Or just driving like old women....... 

Click to expand...


You over took 6 cars in what I know as typical irish driving poor bobs car couldn't follow I thought we were bad drivers up ere you boys are crazy lol


----------



## Dodger (Jan 6, 2014)

I see the Europro Tour are at Concra a couple weeks later so sure it'll be in top nick.

After looking at my activity this year I'll not make it.Would loved to have made it if only for Concra as The Bear,he of the 1st Irish Craic Classic fame, has played it and says it is a fantastic golf course.

Enjoy.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 7, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I see the Europro Tour are at Concra a couple weeks later so sure it'll be in top nick.

After looking at my activity this year I'll not make it.Would loved to have made it if only for Concra as The Bear,he of the 1st Irish Craic Classic fame, has played it and says it is a fantastic golf course.

Enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a pity Allan would have been good to catch up with you,  Bear (man is massive craic)  & Screwback again (how is the boy keeping , he has been quiet, whats he off now .. )


----------



## Dodger (Jan 7, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Thats a pity Allan would have been good to catch up with you,  Bear (man is massive craic)  & Screwback again (how is the boy keeping , he has been quiet, whats he off now .. )
		
Click to expand...

He's off 1 I think,playing to a drinking handicap of plus 5 and spending every pound he gets on beer and females so yes he's doing just great!

I have 3 trips with him this year planned,Prague in March,Munich Spring Fest in May and Straubing Beer Festival in August so I will make sure I am not in his round or it'll be a 7&6 defeat.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 7, 2014)

Dodger said:



			He's off 1 I think,playing to a drinking handicap of plus 5 and spending every pound he gets on beer and females so yes he's doing just great!

I have 3 trips with him this year planned,Prague in March,Munich Spring Fest in May and Straubing Beer Festival in August so I will make sure I am not in his round or it'll be a 7&6 defeat.

Click to expand...

Happy Days .. boy has it good so ..enjoy your trips mate they sound good . regards to the lads ..


----------



## chris661 (Jan 8, 2014)

Locked, new thread will be up soon


----------

